# Millie has Diarrhea!



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

This is the first time she has ever gotten diarrhea that has lasted this long. She's had it since, I think, Thursday. So, that's 3 full days. Also, this is the first time that I can't identify the cause. Usually it's from eating Henry's food or switching her food. The last time she had diarrhea, I blamed it on the fact that my mom gave her a lot of yogurt.

This diarrhea is also particularly nasty...(Sorry, TMI). She has been straining and there is some blood. And it's goopy...The blood and straining is a new development as of today. I am so worried! I will call the vet in the morning. I almost called an emergency vet, but Millie's breeder said if she is acting fine and drinking water, etc., then it should be okay to wait until tomorrow morning.

Also, last night she regurgitated a little piece of smooshy kibble. She didn't actually vomit though. She has been a bit gassy as well. But she is acting as energetic as ever! Wants to eat and drink, etc.

The only change in her diet recently:

*I gave her a special doggie treat from a doggie bakery. The treat was decorated and had icing. I gave her this on Tuesday or Wednesday.

*2 weeks ago I gave her some raw chicken necks.

*I am still transitioning her from Innova to Acana. She's been at 1/2 and 1/2 for a week or two. I go VERY slowly because she struggled terribly with the switch from Eukanuba to Innova.

Millie's littermate, Alice, was recently treated for whipworm because she was vomiting and having diarrhea and they couldn't figure out the cause. She has been fine since the treatment. Millie played with Alice a few weekends ago before Alice was treated. Could she have gotten this from her littermate? She didn't eat any poop and they only played for about 20 minutes.

Ugh!
Help!?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh, and in case it matters..this is what she eats:

AM: 5 Nature's Variety Raw Medallions (5 oz. total) 
(Some beef medallions and some lamb medallions)

PM: 1/2 cup Innova Large Breed Puppy, 1/2 cup Acana Pacifica. 5 squirts Alaskan Salmon Oil, 1/4 tsp. Prozyme


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I definitely would have her checked for whipworms as they can harbor inside the intestine for awhile, she and the littermate could have gotten them as younger puppies and are just now showing the signs of them. Good Luck!


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

I had a lab with whipworms a long time ago, and she had bloody diarrhea. So i would definitely have that checked out, since you know she may have been exposed. hopefully it isomething simple and brief!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I haven't fed her since breakfast. I was maybe going to fast her until tomorrow morning. I just made some rice/burger for her to eat in the morning. Should I still fast her or is it okay to give her some rice/burger tonight? She is so hungry! I just hate seeing her strain and have drips of blood come out, so I think her digestive track needs a break?!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, the vet will definitely want a fecal sample, I might just give her a small amount to eat, is she still drinking plenty of water?


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, she is drinking normal amounts of water. And she sat and watched me boil hamburger and rice with her tail wagging the whole time!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Poor girl, I'd still just give her a small amount of the hamburger and rice which was a good choice to make. I'm assumingyou are taking her into the vet in the morning. I hope it is just the whipworm as the treatment should help soon after she starts it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If I were you I would fast her til tomorrow. Then tomorrow only feed 1 meal but only 1/2 of what a normal ration would be. Feed 1/2 of what she is used to getting the next day. Slowly add in more food until she is back to a normal amount of food without diarrhea. Sounds like just a simple case of colitis to me.

If fasting her, and limiting her intake of food doesn't seem to have an effect...have a stool sample checked out for parasites.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!

I gave her a tiny bit of rice/burger last night and then this morning I took her out to potty. She just had little, tiny, rock-hard poo pellets. Hmm....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

If in fact it is nothing but a case of colitis like Natalie says then this could be a case where the raw and kibble are causing digestive upset or you fed them too close together. I would still have a stool sample checked out though! Good Luck and glad she is doing better


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I did take her to the holistic/integrative vet. They took a stool sample and will let me know the results tomorrow. However, the vet thinks that Millie may have a food allergy given her intermittent diarrhea. She gave me flagyl to reduce inflammation and a probiotic called Proviable-DC.

She told me to stop feeding Innova and see how Millie does with just the pre-made raw in the morning (like I've been doing) and Acana Pacifica in the evening. If I don't see improvement with this diet, then she said the absolute best thing I could do for Millie is to feed her 100% raw. She gave me some recipes. Alternatively, she said I could keep doing the pre-made raw in the AM and try a limited ingredient kibble like Natural Balance for dinner.

If these food trials don't solve her problems, she suggested I send bloodwork out to be tested for specific food allergies. She also said it's a good thing I am solving this issue early because left untreated could lead to the cellular changes you see in dogs with IBD. Since she is young, I should be able to prevent any issues though.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Can I be completely honest? Hope so...anyways, why don't you save your money with the tests with the vet and just make the plunge and switch to completely raw feeding?

IBD disappears on a home prepared raw diet, same with 99.9% of cases of food allergies.

I have seen so many people (at my vet) go through what you are going through...spending hundreds to thousands of dollars on their dogs for very similar situations. I wish I could tell them to switch to raw, but I can't. But I'm telling you now and I hope you'll take with an open mind.

Good luck :wink:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Can I be completely honest? Hope so...anyways, why don't you save your money with the tests with the vet and just make the plunge and switch to completely raw feeding?
> 
> IBD disappears on a home prepared raw diet, same with 99.9% of cases of food allergies.
> 
> ...


Actually, that is what my vet suggested. :smile: She said the best thing I could do is switch to raw. She shouldn't have any allergy issues with raw. However; she said if I absolutely have to keep feeding kibble for one meal, I should try a limited ingredient kibble. Lastly, she said if all else fails, I could send in the blood work to see what/if she has an allergy. 

I am doing hardcore raw diet research at the moment!!:biggrin:


----------

